
Secrets of The 747: on board the last Qantas jumbo jet - SandB0x
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/jul/22/secrets-of-the-boeing-747-on-board-the-last-qantas-jumbo-jet
======
KiranRao0
Has anyone heard news about the Sydney/London or Sydney/New York flights?

